# Sierra Hotfix and Cams 1v-2p



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

I own a cams 1v-2p and using Sierra HFE to design in. I know the machine can run more than 2 colors/sizes per design. I can't figure out how to do that though! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hey Pia, I am sure it is done and this is where my DECOR is different from the CAMs......so I can't help, but, Blingiton and Marilyn I believe both have CAMs so they may be able to help. Good Luck, hope it all works out.


----------



## DSF (Jul 4, 2013)

We use GEM master to design so this may or may not help. The only colors that are sent are color (palette) 1 and color (palette) 2. So we move the colors around on the design to send the combination that we are plotting at that time. A 3 color/ 3 size design will be sent and loaded to the CAMS machine 3 different times.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, as Jan said we X out all of the colors except the 1 and 2 positions, run the design, then switch two more colors in the design to the 1 and 2 position, run the design again, then switch two more colors to the 1 and 2 positions and run the design again until you finish all of the colors. It takes a little bit of time, but I use a small vacuum to clean out the plates and put new colors in so it goes fairly quickly. I hope this has helped, if not pm me and I will try to work more with you and see if we can get you moving.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> Yes, as Jan said we X out all of the colors except the 1 and 2 positions, run the design, then switch two more colors in the design to the 1 and 2 position, run the design again, then switch two more colors to the 1 and 2 positions and run the design again until you finish all of the colors. It takes a little bit of time, but I use a small vacuum to clean out the plates and put new colors in so it goes fairly quickly. I hope this has helped, if not pm me and I will try to work more with you and see if we can get you moving.


thats exactly how I do it... but i found you don't need to x out 3-??? it only sends 1 and 2.

Also, if your running multiple transfers that are multiple colors, I came out with a little system that works for me. I take a sharpie and make 4 dots near each corner on the silicon sheet and place a small piece of tape over it so it doesnt smudge..then when I put the transfer down I place dots to match over the dots on the pad.

When I have to run a job that is 20 pieces and 3 or 4 colors, I run the first 2 colors, set them aside, and then load the send 2 colors, match up the dots and boom... less vacuuming and reloading of the jobs.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes ifusion, that is what I do also for multiple transfers of the same design too. I haven't tried not Xing out the other colors though. I will have to try that. It makes sense that that is how it would work since there is only two plates for colors or sizes, but I was trained to X out the other colors so I never thought to try it otherwise. Thanks!!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> Yes ifusion, that is what I do also for multiple transfers of the same design too. I haven't tried not Xing out the other colors though. I will have to try that. It makes sense that that is how it would work since there is only two plates for colors or sizes, but I was trained to X out the other colors so I never thought to try it otherwise. Thanks!!


 I have the DECOR and I have to x-out the colors I am not using. I forgot accidentally once and when you go to run the other colors it usually starts back at the beginning. so if I run the first two colors, and then go to run to next two colors, it usually starts back at the beginning with the first color unless I x it out. So just maybe this is a difference between the two machines.


----------

